# BFT Kitlist



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2010)

While at 33 Brigade HQ I noticed a BFT Kitlist on the wall.

It broke down exactly what you should carry in your ruck in order to reach the required weight (without weapon).
Everything included had a weight listed.

Does anyone have a copy of that list?   It seems like a real time saver when prepping new troops for a BFT by telling them exactly what to pack which should really speed up the weight-in too.


----------



## Chilme (1 Oct 2010)

See below link for a suggested kit list.

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/10/suggested-bft-kit-list.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2010)

Thank you very much.

I'm surprised at the weight of the ruck but it makes sense.

Do you happen to have a reference  where it states the helmet must be worn and not just carried or that a small pack may be used in lieu of the rucksack?


----------



## Chilme (3 Oct 2010)

I do not have a reference.  I have never seen the helmet anywhere else then on the head, however.  

As far as the pack goes, I've seen all types as long as it weighs 24.5 with all other kit.  Again no reference.

Sorry


----------



## dangerboy (3 Oct 2010)

It is in LFCO 24-02 Annex A



> The weightload will consist of fighting order with rucksack or tactical vest and smallpack/rucksack. The equipment carried will be personal military equipment as per unit standard operating procedures. The overall weight of the equipment carried shall be 24.5kg.  This includes helmet, weapon and whatever combination of webbing & rucksack or Clothe the Soldier (CTS) equipment is worn.



While it does not explicitly say you must wear the helmet common sense kicks in and you wear it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2010)

Thanks Chilme.

Dangerboy, you say common sense but I've seen one group of soldiers in Petawawa a couple of years ago doing their BFT with smallpacks, floppy hats on and helmet in the small pack.
I was looking for a reference for when someone argues that it just has to be carried.


----------



## Haggis (4 Oct 2010)

The helmet has to "accompany" you on the march and must be worn during the casualty evacuation and trench dig components ofd the test.  How it gets from kilometer zero to kilometer 13 is up to you.  However, I see it as being worn for two reasons:  1. that's the best place to carry it and; 2. it's the only truly waterproof hat the Army issues.


----------



## BDTyre (7 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Thanks Chilme.
> 
> Dangerboy, you say common sense but I've seen one group of soldiers in Petawawa a couple of years ago doing their BFT with smallpacks, floppy hats on and helmet in the small pack.
> I was looking for a reference for when someone argues that it just has to be carried.



I did my last BFT in bush cap, helmet left behind.  Certain members of the platoon followed their UAB kitlist and sent off their CADPAT TW covers to theatre, and the Platoon WO was not willing to let anyone wander around with CADPAT AR covers or bald green helmets. So we left them in our lines.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2010)

:warstory:
Well MY platoon warrant sent his running shoes over in his UAB. He was so cheap he went to his kids highschool afterward, went in the lost and found and grabbed a pair of shoes to run with- only they were a little too small so he ran with no socks and no in-soles.

back to the BFT
It's funny that leaving your helmets behind was a better option than wearing ARID covers or olive green helmets.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> It's funny that leaving your helmets behind was a better option than wearing ARID covers or olive green helmets.



Not a better option. Unacceptable on his part.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Oct 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> So we left them in our lines.


Wrong. Please feel free to bitch-slap your chain of command next parade night.   

As was quoted quite clearly from LFCO 24-2, you will have full fighting order, "this includes helmet, weapon and whatever combination of webbing & rucksack."

As to whether the helmet is worn or carried, it has varied with differing units I've been with -- but leaving it behind has never been an option.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The helmet has to "accompany" you on the march and must be worn during the casualty evacuation and trench dig components ofd the test.  How it gets from kilometer zero to kilometer 13 is up to you.  However, I see it as being worn for two reasons:  1. that's the best place to carry it and; 2. it's the only truly waterproof hat the Army issues.



I concur with this gentleman. This helmet protects your noggin from all kinds of nasty stuff.


----------



## Haggis (7 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I concur with this *gentleman*.



Why thank you, sir!



			
				CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I did my last BFT in bush cap, helmet left behind.



So your platoon failed to meet the standard?



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> As was quoted quite clearly from LFCO 24-2, you will have full fighting order, "this includes helmet, weapon and whatever combination of webbing & rucksack."



So your platoon failed the BFT because you didn't have the proper kit.  If you think I'm kidding, I'm not.  Your platoon shows up for my BFT lacking an essential piece of kit, you thunder in right there where you stand - as a group.

Go back and do it again.


----------



## josh54243 (7 Oct 2010)

Not having a helmet with FFO is like going into a gas hut without your gas mask!


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Why thank you, sir!
> 
> So your platoon failed to meet the standard?
> 
> ...



Why not let them do it sans helmets then make em do it again. And tear the Pl Comd and 2 I/C a new one.....ya know?


----------



## BDTyre (7 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wrong. Please feel free to *****-slap your chain of command next parade night.
> 
> As was quoted quite clearly from LFCO 24-2, you will have full fighting order, "this includes helmet, weapon and whatever combination of webbing & rucksack."
> 
> As to whether the helmet is worn or carried, it has varied with differing units I've been with -- but leaving it behind has never been an option.



This was done with my unit during pre-deployment - trust me, no one in my home unit would let anyone do the BFT without a helmet. I fully understand that we didn't perform the BFT to standard, but I know many reserve units don't perform the trench dig which technically means the unit fails to perform the standard. We still get signed off on it.

We helmeted-up, the Platoon WO saw my arid cover, lost it, told me to take it off. I did; he asked me where my TW cover was and I told him. He lost it again, start shouting at everyone to take their helmets off, that if we couldn't be properly turned out, we'd just have to do it in floppy caps. I should point out that he had no issues with us doing it in desert boots.


----------



## Haggis (7 Oct 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> ... I know many reserve units don't perform the trench dig which technically means the unit fails to perform the standard. We still get signed off on it.



No, they still PASS, and do so properly.  Para 10 of LFCO 24-02 makes an alowance to waive the trench dig portion if the facilities are not available to conduct it IAW the standard.  Some Reg F units are granted this waiver as well.


----------



## BDTyre (7 Oct 2010)

Ah...okay. Thanks for the clarification on that.


----------

